
If you aren’t embarrassed by past work, you’re not improving - gk1
https://www.gkogan.co/blog/progression/
======
thomascgalvin
Past work? I'm embarrassed by what I'm doing _now_.

~~~
togusa2017
Can totally relate. Your comment made my day.

------
gumby
Good advice, but the article adds _nothing_ to the headline.

~~~
RickS
That's because this article is really just a thinly veiled ad for his
consulting company.

